# My other dogs



## dandydi (Mar 28, 2009)

Perdy my chinese crested hairless, she's 11










Floyd, my chinese crested powder puff, he's 2


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*Awwww.*

Chinese Crested are such a cool breed!

I love watching them at dog shows.

My other dog is a maltese and the Chinese Crested are often in the ring just before or after the maltese.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the hairless CC's they are so unique and weird!


----------



## dandydi (Mar 28, 2009)

I love them. I have an allergy to normal dog fur so CC's, poodles, etc are perfect for me


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

The powder puffs are one of my favourites, but i have heard they matt incredibly often and require even more frequent grooming than a poodle?

I myself have a
Spoo, Dobie (9 week), English Toy Terier and a Lab/Newf


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw, I adore CCs!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

love them!! great pic of your girl!


----------

